# Izzy and crew



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

so here are the other pictures i took along with the latest keno photos.
just as a reminder
koozie is the red/brown pinto splash coat husky
izzy, is well the moo cow akita
keno, the wolfie lookin pup










woo woo


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

izzy in her shirt, she loved it!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

husky kisses


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

what happens when koozie doesnt pay attention to what keno is doing









the end


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

YOU HAVE GORGEOUS DOGS!! I LOVE THEM ALL! How did you mange to get three stunning dogs! 

My dog is _cute_ in a goofy, puppy sort of way, but yours... Makes my heart swell... 

We had an Akita, named Tsunami, she was amazing. Charcoal Grey with a Black face and white paws... She loved me to death and just looking at Izzy reminds me of her. : ( But in a good way. : ) 

I bet everyone walking past your dogs trip and fall or walk into something. ; )


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful beautiful beautiful dogs <3 the shedding must be crazy tho lol but totally worth it 

i dont usually pick favorites.. but i <3 koozie!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

As most others are saying, your dogs are stunning! I would get an akita myself but I don't think I could deal with the shedding or the independant nature. 

Thanks for the photos, it was a delight to see them!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs! I love that Izzy has a cow pattern going on. SO CUTE!

I love the butt picture! (last picture!) It made me laugh. You must get compliments on your beautiful babies all the time.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

notice all the furball tumbleweeds 

i've been working like crazy with 3 people out, and izzy is just finishing her coat blowing and koozie is starting, so i haven't had the chance to vacuum in like a week, so yeah, my poor house!
when keno starts shedding i'll probably have to invest in 10 vacuums!

and my husband has no worries with me walking early in the morning or late at night...who would want to mess with a girl and my 3 dogs! we do get lots of attention though, and i have to always explain to people they aren't wolves and the huskies aren't blind and what an akita is. then i have to tell people both breeds aren't for everyone, esp akitas. as much as i love my breeds, i honestly haven't been able to reccommend them to anyone i've met on a walk


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful dogs. i also like your couch LOL looks very comfortable and it looks like the dogs think so too


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

princesstiffany said:


>


No way could I eat my dinner with those three sets of eyes staring at me!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

thank goodness we taught them from early on to stay in the kitchen and not to stare!

and akitas aren't all to independent, they are more aloof to strangers, but to their people, they love attention and cuddles!


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

keno's face is too funny . lol I love those eyes


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

My first dog was an akita named Captain, they really are sweethearts to their people. Your akita is beautiful! They love their owners more than anything! I love your brown and white husky, what a gorgeous coat he has. Keno is quite the looker as well. You've got a very gorgeous trio.


----------

